# Quick Hello.



## Torment (Nov 16, 2017)

My name is Rob, live in Bristol, UK.

Been keeping mice for just under a year. Started with 4 mice from a petshop then obtained various other mice from a few local sources.

Also keep tarantulas.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello there.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome Rob!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------

